# Nigerian for meat??



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Hey there, I've got a cryptorchid Nigerian buck-wether kid I'm considering sending to the processor with my market lambs. 

Being he still had one testicle, albeit sterile, would he be any good for meat? I don't want nasty bucky meat, but I was thinking I could use him for hot sausage...
That said I would prefer to have cuts rather than all sausage if his meat wouldn't have buck taint. 

Any thoughts? ?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

How old is he? Does he smell bucky now?


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

He is 8 months old, only a faint musky smell but not as bad as the intact bucks. The market lambs are slated for processing a week or two after Christmas.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience eating buck meat?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It may taste bucky.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm aware of that, but will it be bad enough to warrant making whole-goat extra spicy sausage or can I just do regular cuts?


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

My husband butchered out a buck last year and it was fine. Just a little tougher as he was several years old.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

That's encouraging. This little guy is pretty small, so he probably wouldn't yield enough meat to meet the processor's 30 lb minimum per sausage flavor unless I added some of the lamb (which I REALLY don't want to do!)


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Input from everyone else who may have experience with Nigerian meat/buck meat/cryptorchid meat would also be appreciated!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Do you can? I canned up a bunch of goat this year, in pint jars. For the broth, I used 1 quart of beef broth (I just used the Better Than Beef Broth from the grocery store), made one quart, added 1 cup of red wine, about a teaspoon of black pepper, 1/4 c. Worcestershire and simmered that while I was cutting up the meat. Packed it into jars and covered with the broth to 1 inch headspace. But we butchered him here. 10 lbs pressure for 75 minutes. Well, I used more pressure because I'm at 5000 ft elevation. It turned out well. I gave the scraps and raw meaty bones to the dogs. A day's work for sure, but totally worthwhile. Dog food for awhile, and easy meals on the shelf.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I've sent under a year old bucks to freezer camp. They tasted just as good as the wethers, no buck taste at all.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

ive never sent a ND to slaughter unless i have no other option, around here i know it would cost more for slaughtering and processing then the meat would be worth. ive heard buck meat taste no different than doe or wether


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We have eaten ND buck meat. We had it ground for meatballs and meatloaf. It was still really good, couldn't tell the difference.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Took my market lambs and the ND kid to slaughter today; because the goat kid was only 47 lbs (which means approx 23 lbs of meat), we decided to have him cut into whole-goat stew meat with the exception of the shanks and one leg.


----------

